# Some custom stuff....



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Couple recent customs. not great pics kinda blurry. The gto is a gift for my friend larry who owns a 1:1 64 this color. he doesn't know about it so, Tim n Randy, Shhh! The Gremlin is a copy of my gremlin. The real grem has a different scoop now with silver screens in the scoop holes thats why the ho has the silver shapes on the hood.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks for gettin me those gremlin bodies fordcowboy!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice pair!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I can't count how many times I've kicked myself for not getting more Mead bodies when they were available, their gremlin being one of the ones I wanted.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

More stuff for the new peeps....


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Doh no pics


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

more pics


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET CARS!! Keep them coming!

Wes


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

here go guys.http://www.bat-jet.com/gremlin.html fcb


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Love your 1:1 Gremlin,i like the paint combo,looks good.
Stock AMC wheels too:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

the back wheels are circle track safety wheels with amc center caps and slicks. The just happened to have a purple stripe on em. The purple on the car is the original color code color for 72. my friend did the paint...


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Most of these are old pics reposted for the new guys....


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

In my opinion the baddest custom I've built to date. Built for Tom at tss hobbies. Doh forgot the pics again.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Here they are...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dang, that slammed hot rod is wicked! As is the stars and striped AMX! Is that all hand painted? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I painted the amx with a brush.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Ditto: Sweet Cars & Keep them coming! ..RL


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

The yellow #1 looks like a dirt modified ? Great work.What did that start life as?
BR


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

SWC Willys is waaaaaaaay cool!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

basement racer said:


> The yellow #1 looks like a dirt modified ? Great work.What did that start life as?
> BR


a sheet of polystyrene modeling plastic. supposed to be a gremlin dirt mod.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

What no picture of your front engine digger? I'm hurt! lol


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

slingshot


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Thank-you MT :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Some cool stuff MT!!! Liking that SW&C Willys and the rail the best, would be my first choices...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweeeeeet slingshot!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Loving the Slingshot. Resin body?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

mtyoder this is a lot of COOL Beans right here!!

Slingshot (with Iron Crosses)......Yeah!!

Everyone should have a Gremlin slot car to race!!

Bob...big fan of the old school rats...zilla


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

kiwidave said:


> Loving the Slingshot. Resin body?


the front extension is resin, the body i made of modeling plastic sheet.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

More info on the FED please, chassis, wheels etc. I wish somebody would cast a body like that, I'd go nuts!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

the rail has a aw tjet under it with specialty chassis rear wheels. the faux angine roll bar and front wheels came from die cast stuff. johnny lightning hotrod kit gave up the wire wheels on the front.


----------

